# Corsair AX650 macht Probleme!



## Harry70 (5. September 2014)

Habe seid kurzer Zeit Probleme mit dem Netzteil Corsair AX650 Gold. Mein PC Startet erst wider wenn ich die Grafikkarte ausbaue oder das NT vom Stromnetz nehme. Danach läuft alles normal kann es mit einer Schutzschaltung des NT zusammenhängen oder eher nicht. Gekauft habe ich das NT im November 2011 bei MF weil ja noch Garantie vorhanden ist.


----------



## saphira33 (5. September 2014)

Wenn noch Garantie vorhanden dann würde ich es einschicken, aber warte mal auf Treshold der sollte jeden Moment erscheinen 

Edit: Tut mir leid bin über die "Neuste Themen" Funktion hier gelandet nicht gesehen.


----------



## Laudian (5. September 2014)

Wir befinden uns hier im Supportforum.

Hier sollte bitte nur der Hersteller antworten, für eine normale Diskussion wurde hier ein Thread geöffnet:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/351382-glaube-mein-netzteil-streikt.html

MfG
Laudian


----------



## Bluebeard (5. September 2014)

Hallo Harry70,

melde dich bitte im Kundenportal und erstelle eine RMA-Anfrage. Im Ticket lädst du bitte unter dem Punkt "Attachments" die Rechnung mit hoch. Wir holen das Netzteil bei dir ab und tauschen es gegen ein Neues aus.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Harry70 (5. September 2014)

RMA ist erstellt dann warten wir mal ab.

 Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## Harry70 (11. September 2014)

Wie lange dauert es in der Regel bis die E-Mail von UPS kommt.

 RMA Nr. 6520545


----------



## Bluebeard (11. September 2014)

Ab Freigabe sind es 1-2 Tage in der Regel. Ich werde gerne nochmals nachhelfen.


----------



## Harry70 (16. September 2014)

Habe heute nochmal ein E-Mail mit Retureschein bekommen obwohl das Packet gestern zugestellt worden ist?


----------



## Bluebeard (17. September 2014)

Da hat sich wohl was überschnitten. Musst du selbstverständlich nicht beachten.


----------



## Harry70 (17. September 2014)

Alles Paletti.

 Netzteil ist heute angekommen, möchte dem Support und dem Corsair-Team für die schnelle und reibungslose Abwickelung danken.

 PS: Super Service


----------



## Bluebeard (19. September 2014)

Hallo Harry70,

sehr gerne. Freut mich sehr, wenn wir helfen konnten.

Viele Grüße


----------

